# Next animal crossing game?



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm wondering what will be the next animal crossing game. And what about the special features? I guess that you will have a balcony! Please tell me your opinion!


----------



## Brackets (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I think it will definitely be on wii U. And it you will be the mayor again, but maybe with more options to customise your town and more PWPs. And I really hope they add even more personalities! Oh, and a bigger town


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 29, 2013)

Palliehallie said:


> Well I think it will definitely be on wii U. And it you will be the mayor again, but maybe with more options to customise your town and more PWPs. And I really hope they add even more personalities! Oh, and a bigger town



Definitely a bigger town, which can accommodate more villagers


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

No more random villager placements.
Please.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

Being able to accept more villagers would be awesome.  Maybe they could introduce an optional apartment building.  That'd be pretty cool.  Or a motel, which could serve the same purpose as a campsite, but would be capable of housing visiting villagers for an extended time or something.  But these ideas stray from the idea of Animal "Forest".  lol


----------



## Brackets (Aug 29, 2013)

Aww I kindof like the randomness  but I did think of a solution which might satisfy everyone - maybe the villager could show you 3 different places where they would like to put their house. Then you could choose which one


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

I won't be playing it aha if its on the Wii U
ive had every game in the series, but i just dont like console versions (i loved GC though but that was due to it being the first) i much prefer to not be stuck in a certain room etc, and i think the series works better on portable


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I won't be playing it aha if its on the Wii U
> ive had every game in the series, but i just dont like console versions (i loved GC though but that was due to it being the first) i much prefer to not be stuck in a certain room etc, and i think the series works better on portable


I definitely prefer handheld as well.  Though they would have much more power and all that if they made one for WiiU.  I just think its too soon, hopefully they wait a good long while before making another.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 29, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> I definitely prefer handheld as well.  Though they would have much more power and all that if they made one for WiiU.  I just think its too soon, hopefully they wait a good long while before making another.



It would be nice if they were already making the next one now so we wouldn't have to wait 3+ years for it again. Probably not the case though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

They wont make one for WiiU i dont think, as its overlapped with the 3DS
There was quite a gap between the DS & Wii which allowed a new game to be made


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> It would be nice if they were already making the next one now so we wouldn't have to wait 3+ years for it again. Probably not the case though.



Before *releasing*, then.  lol.  I don't want to see Animal Crossing flooded out like Mario.  :/


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 29, 2013)

The town needs an upgrade in my opinion. It lacks individuality and character. Features should come back such as the cliffs. I believe the mayor should have more control on the design of the map. Maybe a little more inclusion in the town map design? We should be able to chose what shops to include in our town. The high street could do with a bit more upgrading. Maybe we should see the return of the city? 

As the the animal neighbors, I believe we should have more personalities by now. It would make the villager interaction a lot more interesting. Remember the football in the Gamecube version? They should be a shop which sells items like that so you can possibly play games with the villagers. 

I would like the agricultural part of the game to expand as well. 

The game could also introduce a food shop, where you can buy cakes and that, to make villager requests a bit more interesting.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Aug 29, 2013)

> The game could also introduce a food shop, where you can buy cakes and that, to make villager requests a bit more interesting.



I would rather preparing the food by myself, finding or harvesting ingredients or the shop might sell the some type of ingredients or recipes
oh and... I would more slots to save models! it's ridiculous adding more customizable objects but the same amount of space for storing patterns


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 29, 2013)

Touko said:


> No more random villager placements.
> Please.



me to!


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank for all of your replies! Please continue posting!


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 30, 2013)

ahh stop saying it'll probably be on wiiU you people that's like my worst nightmare because i don't have a wiiU ;o;


----------



## Link32 (Sep 3, 2013)

Having a villager move in with you would be awesome!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 4, 2013)

hahaha we just got New Leaf and we already want a new game! But they do a good job of spacing out the releases of the new games, but I bet they didn't really think Wild World would be AS popular as it got. 

I just hope they don't start popping out weird, different versions of the game and this kind of turns into some kind of Pokemon deal. I love Pokemon, but that style is for those types of games. Like LoZ, Mario, and Harvest Moon.


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 4, 2013)

Ooh. Different shops would be nice. Interacting more with villagers would be cool. Like if maybe you could redecorate their house? Like not just finding a new furniture item for them or something but actually rearranging things. Also, if their houses could actually be upgraded too! So that they had two or three rooms or more, things like that.

...Also, I find myself impossibly intrigued by the idea of sea-faring villagers, where like, they lived out in the water or something and you had to swim there. Although I suppose they would only be able to move in after a certain point...at least how it is now, and stuff.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a thread for this already.


----------



## beffa (Sep 5, 2013)

GreenLeaf said:


> I would rather preparing the food by myself, finding or harvesting ingredients or the shop might sell the some type of ingredients or recipes



me too! that'd be so cute and interesting *-*


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 5, 2013)

oh my god chill.
new leaf like just came out, enjoy that for a couple of years before you start wanting more ac games ._. jeeshhh


----------

